# Who makes good custom labels?



## fender967 (Sep 28, 2007)

I have been trying to find a place that can make quality custom sew in labels that require low minimums. Does anyone know of a place that does this? Most require 1500 pcs. +. Around 500 or so would be idea right now.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

fender967 said:


> I have been trying to find a place that can make quality custom sew in labels that require low minimums. Does anyone know of a place that does this? Most require 1500 pcs. +. Around 500 or so would be idea right now.


Many times the price you pay for 1500 labels would be the same you would pay for a smaller quantity.

So although you may find companies with lower minimums, if you compare the prices, you'll see that you actually get more buy getting the larger quantity at about the same price.

Clothinglabels4u.com has lower minimums. You can get free samples (and enter a contest for free labels) here: T-Shirt Forums - Free Custom Woven T-Shirt Labels

Several members here have used luckylabel.com and had good results.

You can find even more recommendations and experiences here: label vendors related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## fender967 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks Rodney. Where would I go to have the labels sewn into the shirts once I order them though? I was thinking of mailing everything to a screen printing place online that does finishing as well, but I don't know if they would want to do tags unless they actually printed the shirts. Would I call local embroidery shops?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

fender967 said:


> Thanks Rodney. Where would I go to have the labels sewn into the shirts once I order them though? I was thinking of mailing everything to a screen printing place online that does finishing as well, but I don't know if they would want to do tags unless they actually printed the shirts. Would I call local embroidery shops?


For future orders of garments, the first place you should check is the place you buy them from. Some wholesalers, if you ship them your labels, will remove the existing label & sew in your own. www.tscapparel.com is one such supplier. Alstyle also can do it on their garments.

For garments you already have, I would first try your dry cleaners that has a sewing repair station. Or I have had success visiting local sewing machine stores and posting services wanted signs on their bulletin board. These old ladies love getting paid for doing something that is fun for them.


----------



## fender967 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats awesome, I already get my shirts from TSC and was about to order 400-500 of them today but it had to be put off until tomorrow. How much do they charge for that?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

fender967 said:


> Thats awesome, I already get my shirts from TSC and was about to order 400-500 of them today but it had to be put off until tomorrow. How much do they charge for that?


Think around 25 cents, no minimum. Here is a post with pictures. Impressive work. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t49444.html

Do you have labels already made?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

fender967 said:


> Thanks Rodney. Where would I go to have the labels sewn into the shirts once I order them though? I was thinking of mailing everything to a screen printing place online that does finishing as well, but I don't know if they would want to do tags unless they actually printed the shirts. Would I call local embroidery shops?


Some screen printers will also relabel, but if you find a screen printer who will print on t-shirts that you supply, TSCApparel's relabeling option is a great way to go.


----------



## fender967 (Sep 28, 2007)

splathead said:


> Think around 25 cents, no minimum. Here is a post with pictures. Impressive work. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t49444.html
> 
> Do you have labels already made?


I didn't order any yet, but probably will be from luckylabels


----------

